# Done for a 3rd time lol



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Kinda done with Uber for awhile. Current reasons are the .36 cent per mile eats orders that I decline 10+ times a day and the fact that I have no idea what I make per mile for rides. Sometimes its .70 cents a mile, other times its .80 cents a mile with no bonuses/surge/whatever. Uber can literally tell everyone they will pay you 2x but if there is no true base mileage then its just a numbers game that Uber will win every time. 
I also noticed if a rider pre-tips it really underpays you per mile...I think it paid me around .30 cents a mile on a pre-tipped trip so the persons tip was all I really earned. I earned 7.50'ish on a 7 mile trip and the tip was $6 so Uber paid me $1.50 for 6 miles. 
I also noticed Uber made more in a 10 hour day than I did after I took expenses into account. Made $264 in one day and Uber earned $238


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Dara need that money so he can sleep well while we sleep in our cars…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You'll be back.
They all come back.
The recidivism rate is high in this biz.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> You'll be back.
> They all come back.
> The recidivism rate is high in this biz.


I believe it but this time my daily driver is over 15 years old so Eats deliveries only. Tired of renting from Avis and someone tried stealing the rental Tuesday night...broke window and steering column. I even told the person at the counter it was going to get stolen in my neighborhood when they gave me the car but they just laughed it off. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#kiagang


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TBone said:


> going to get stolen in my neighborhood when they gave me the car but they just laughed it off.


Sure. Why should she GAF? A minimum wage employee ... probably head of the gang that's stealing them.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Sure. Why should she GAF? A minimum wage employee ... probably head of the gang that's stealing them.


Its a bunch of 12-15 year old's stealing them around here. Don't know what stopped them. Maybe they realized it was a rental and had a tracker in it. I didn't recognize the alarm but they were in the car less than a minute. Sadly, its time to finally buy a gun. I really hate to take out a teen but the group is known to be armed so their life is forfeit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TBone said:


> Kinda done with Uber for awhile. Current reasons are the .36 cent per mile eats orders that I decline 10+ times a day and the fact that I have no idea what I make per mile for rides. Sometimes its .70 cents a mile, other times its .80 cents a mile with no bonuses/surge/whatever. Uber can literally tell everyone they will pay you 2x but if there is no true base mileage then its just a numbers game that Uber will win every time.
> I also noticed if a rider pre-tips it really underpays you per mile...I think it paid me around .30 cents a mile on a pre-tipped trip so the persons tip was all I really earned. I earned 7.50'ish on a 7 mile trip and the tip was $6 so Uber paid me $1.50 for 6 miles.
> I also noticed Uber made more in a 10 hour day than I did after I took expenses into account. Made $264 in one day and Uber earned $238


3rd times the charm, hopefully
Either that or you'll be a 3 time loser...


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

TBone said:


> I believe it but this time my daily driver is over 15 years old so Eats deliveries only. Tired of renting from Avis and someone tried stealing the rental Tuesday night...broke window and steering column. I even told the person at the counter it was going to get stolen in my neighborhood when they gave me the car but they just laughed it off. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> #kiagang


Had two guys threaten me Tuesday, so we had some great luck on that day…


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 3rd times the charm, hopefully
> Either that or you'll be a 3 time loser...


Made 2.14 a mile doing Eats last year so not too shabby. Part-time though and I routinely takes weeks off and then only drive 20'ish hours a week normally. It's never really been profitable enough to drive full-time here except during the pandemic shutdown. Now that I was using a rental I can't justify continuing to drive for less than $25-30 an hour since expenses are close to $10 an hour @ 40 hours a week. Can earn more working fast food.


----------

